# The "Car gun"



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

A lot of people have a specific gun they leave in their auto/truck whatever. That's your choice, but if I can mention a word of advice, Don't have "cold dead. fingers"stickers, NRA stickers or anything advertising your owning a firearm on your vehicle. Of the only two people I know of that had car break- ins had a firearm advertisement sticker on his bumper the other had a shooting cap with Glock on the front on the car seat. Both had a firearm stolen.


----------



## Shilp (Oct 20, 2015)

Lots of people need to follow this advice, I know a few people that it happened to.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Whatever gun I carry in. No need to temp others.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

One of my co-workers has Retired Air Force, NRA, Alien Gear (logo) and other stickers on both sides of the car. SMH


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good advice,, it's been mentioned many times on this forum, do not advertise.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree. It's an invitation for theives to wait until no one is around and get into your car. At the least, they will be making off with your firearm,maybe more.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Or do not ever leave a weapon in your vehicle.........


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Best advice yet. When vehicle is left unattended, like when at work, or overnight.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Then again ,I would also feel free to post as many support stickers,, as I have that right. The criminal shall not dictate my freedom of speech...
As Clint Eastwood stated, do you feel lucky today punk. I shall post the support stickers, etc as I please.. 
I know ahead of time what those advertisements support stickers will bring, I am ready...
So like I said, cmon punk make my day,!!!
:smt066


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Cait43 said:


> Or do not ever leave a weapon in your vehicle.........


Yeah, my gun goes with me. My NRA sticker stays on the car.


----------

